# Engagement rings



## xjackie83 (Apr 28, 2010)

When it came time for your engagement, did your fiance pick out the ring or did you?

My boyfriend and I were talking tonight and I've always felt strongly against having a diamond ring for a lot of reasons. Instead I've had my heart set on a white sapphire. They are just as gorgeous as a diamond, cheaper, and it's my birthstone.

My boyfriend is more of a traditionalist, and I think he's going to pick out my ring for me. What did your significant other do?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 28, 2010)

We went together and I showed how a few rings. He loved the one that was my favourite, so that's the one I received.

Explain to your boyfriend that this is an important decision. Can you show him a few designs so he can see how pretty your ring would be, without a diamond?

Give him some time - I'm sure he loves you and wants to give you a ring that he knows you will cherish.


----------



## Darla (Apr 28, 2010)

Ultimately its your ring and i think you should have a say in what you get.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 28, 2010)

^I agree with Darla.

My partner and I don't have engagement rings but rather promise rings. We're not into the marriage thing. We went together, he picked out what he liked and I picked out what I liked.


----------



## Ingrid (Apr 28, 2010)

I love a surprise proposal, so nope, he has to pick out my diamond ring without me knowing, if he truly deserves me and understands me well enough, he should know which design I would like.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 28, 2010)

I didn't want a diamond either. He picked it out, it is white sapphires and... I hate it. It's in a yellow gold setting. I hate yellow gold and so I don't even wear my ring.

I think you should get a say in your ring. It's going to live on your hand. I wish I did with mines. Maybe I'd have something I love.


----------



## shayy (Apr 28, 2010)

this is what i would prefer, though im sure many will find this unappealing!

because i am ALL about the surprise engagement, i would rather him get a cheap little ring to propose to me with, then we'll go out after that and get the real ring. that way, i'll have no idea that a propsal is on the way, and i'll still get the ring i want! i mean, if you go to pick out your ring, you know your getting proposed to soon, which KINDA ruins the fun of the surprise!

anywho, that is just my ideal proposal, and like i said, many will probably think that is strange. but once again, im all about the surprise!


----------



## Lucy (Apr 28, 2010)

my boyfriend got me a ring for our anniversary, and i picked it out. i was just walking by this little antique shop one day and fell in love with it, told him about it and he bought me it. previous to that though we had been thinking about going ring shopping together.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd want him to pick it - it's more personal? intimate? if he does it.

That being said, all my friends have known to tell my (previous) partners I'd want a pink diamond. In fact, I'd tell him myself if we started talking about that kind of stuff!

Sure, I'd love a white diamond (in fact, someone that loved me enough to seriously propose in the first place would be a great starting point!) but, I've always wanted a pink diamond!

outside of white gold or platinum with a pink diamond and some white ones.... I'm open to his choice!


----------



## xjackie83 (Apr 28, 2010)

I think I'm lucky in that I don't want a diamond, so it's not like he can go into a mall store and just pick something out. I'm going to give him links to places I know so good quality white sapphire rings with styles I like.

Guys have it hard. With so many styles/choices today I don't know how they choose. hehe.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 28, 2010)

^^^ Maybe I should have done that.


----------



## StakeEdward (Apr 30, 2010)

Originally Posted by *shayy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is what i would prefer, though im sure many will find this unappealing!
because i am ALL about the surprise engagement, i would rather him get a cheap little ring to propose to me with, then we'll go out after that and get the real ring. that way, i'll have no idea that a propsal is on the way, and i'll still get the ring i want! i mean, if you go to pick out your ring, you know your getting proposed to soon, which KINDA ruins the fun of the surprise!

anywho, that is just my ideal proposal, and like i said, many will probably think that is strange. but once again, im all about the surprise!





I agree with this...propose with a cheap ring and then let me pick out the real one later.
I'm also against wearing diamond rings. Though I don't intend to get married for a very, very long time lol.


----------



## dixiewolf (May 1, 2010)

We were together 5 years before he proposed, we had already talked about marriage. I showed him pictures of ones I liked so he wouldnt be confused as to what to get. The one he got was nothing like the ones I showed him. It is a plain round solitaire. I like it though, I am not a big jewelry person. I actually never wear jewely except my ring. I knew he bought it 4 months before he proposed. I found it in his sock drawer when I was putting socks away (we moved in together shortly before that, I knew we were getting married or I wouldnt have moved in) It's been 4 years though, and we are still not married, oops


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 1, 2010)

We went into the Brodkeys so that I could get my ring resized and my boyfriend had asked if I wanted a ring and I said sure why not! I mean who wouldnt pass up on that offer, lol. So I pick out the ring I want and he goes on to look at engagement rings and so if I get one, I know which one Im gettin.


----------



## divadoll (May 21, 2010)

An engagement ring symbolized how well your future husband would be able to care for your. Legally, it is only your ring if the contract was completed and resulted in marriage. If the engagement ended, the ring is legally not the woman's to keep unless she paid for it. I did not want an engagement ring when he proposed (he proposed without a ring). I said I would like a diamond ring on our 10 year anniversary. In this case, the ring would symbolize our marriage rather than how well he could provide for me as a husband. I picked out 3 rings that I would like. He made the final decision.

He did buy me a diamond in a solitaire setting when our first child was born.


----------



## Bec688 (May 21, 2010)

As much as I love the idea of a sweep me off my feet romantic surprise proposal, I think I would rather have a say in my ring. I am pretty straight forward and about as subtle as a sledge hammer so I would let my partner know what styles of rings I like, he can then go from there or we can go ring shopping together.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 21, 2010)

Im not a marriage type peron nor am i into riches Like neither are vitally important to me so if he were to purpose i would want him to Surprise me with whatever ring he thought was good !! And if he really knows me He'll know i'll love any ring as long as there is NO GOLD


----------



## divadoll (May 21, 2010)

My DH proposed during an episode of Mad about You. The guy in the show Paul was proposing to Jamie (the female lead). We were watching the show, I asked when was he going to ask me to marry him?. He said why would I want to marry him? I said Well, really, I'm just hanging around til something better came along. He got down on one knee and asked me to marry him... It was completely spontaneous, he had no ring. He apologized for not having a ring. I said I didn't want one but I will when we reach our 10 year wedding anniversary.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 21, 2010)

I have gone over the ring scenario many of times. When me and the bf would go shopping, sometimes I would point at a few rings and be like OMG thats so pretty! Thats the type of ring I would love. So I hope he pretty much knows the style, cut etc. I used to be one of those types who wanted really extravagent rings, that cost like thousands of dollars or more lol but not anymore. I am not engaged yet...but when that comes around, I hope he buys it and I don't have to "pick one out"


----------



## Adrienne (May 21, 2010)

We discussed marriage and went over some ring sets. Our wedding bands have little diamonds and are exactly the same but the engagement has a white diamond with little ones on the side. I saw a few that I liked and he ultimately decided which one to get. I loved it and I guess the choice was right bc not a day goes by that someone doesn't mention how beautiful my rings are.


----------

